# Kola Mint 12 oz jug



## jays emporium (Feb 1, 2013)

I found this cream colored crock jug marked Kola-Mint.  It is only 5 1/4" tall and holds 12 ounces of liquid.  I thought about posting this in the soda section but I don't really know what it is.  It looks old.  Any comments?


----------



## jays emporium (Feb 1, 2013)

I guess I shoulda searched a little more before I asked this question.  Here is something I found on the internet that answers most of my questions.

 c.1920 Kola Mint Soft Drink Syrup Pint Crock Jug Produced during the early 1900's in Chicago is a very nice small Pint size crock jug used for Kola Mint soft drink syrup. This was the advent of the "Cola Wars" after the success of Coca Cola. These little syrup crocks are hard to find. It is in excellent condition. Measures 5 1/2" tall.


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Mar 9, 2013)

This product was manufactured by the Liquid Carbonic Company.


----------



## epackage (Mar 9, 2013)

This one has been on Ebay since October Jay, cool little jug...

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kola-Mint-ADVERTISING-SYRUP-JUG-Stoneware-5-Tall-Circa-1910-/221142077889?pt=Antiques_Decorative_Arts&hash=item337d1851c1


----------



## epackage (Mar 9, 2013)

Two others sold in January for $24 & $10....


----------

